# Jeremy "I say ol bean" clarkson



## 3TT3 (Aug 30, 2014)

Even in the late 80's hes got the same 70's hairstyle and bomber jacket :lol: ,and were supposed to take his titty reviews seriously?


----------



## rogerbodger (Feb 21, 2011)

Those were the days when Top Gear was a proper car programme, not a general entertainment programme set around cars.


----------



## dextter (Oct 29, 2007)

I watched (sort of) around the last 10 mins of Top Gear last night, where they were revving the stones off a couple of old Peugeot`s - one of them was a silver 407 Coupe IIRC - and driving them into ditches, and I honestly thought..."WTF ?"

It really did remind me what rubbish this programme is these days, and a far-cry from how it used to be many years ago..... :?


----------



## Samoa (Apr 4, 2014)

It's reminiscent of a series called 'last of the summer wine', though proved the point just talking cars doesn't cut the mustard.

However, look at the number of women in the audience, the number of countries it's shown in, the amount of media coverage they get from their (planned) stupidity & close to the edge non political correctness.

Suggest we love & loathe it for what it is now, in 10/15 years you may look back seeing it end up like the TV series the Sweeney, no more & missed.


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)




----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Well, that was a blast from the past!

I did enjoy the detail around the circuit laps with Tiff and I remember Clarkson looked a bit green in the early days (even though he's about my age [older obviously]) but times have changed.

The top flight motorsport scene is no longer in (or within aspiration of) the clubman capabilities. It's become big bucks.

You can no longer "do the RAC" in your weekend prepared Escort.

Choices are then made with what to present on TV. Do you stick to the grass roots affordable car boot sale Antiques Roadshow for retired persons or do you keep a hand in with the top names?

In which case there's little point in explaining too much detail as nobody can afford it.

The genre then tends towards what's entertaining.

Sad perhaps for us technical tinkering types who keep hands in fires - but then again if it had kept "pure" you wouldn't have had the absolutely stunning and jaw droppingly memorable moments like the launch of the Reliant Robin Space Shuttle - truly the best ever Top Gear moment even though little to do with cars:


----------

